# intense slope style (SS)



## enduro pro (11. September 2011)

hi... 
bin neuling auf dem slope style und brauche mal ne kleine anleitung zum dhx 5 coil einstellen...

fahrergewicht 90kg komplett, fahre alles damit, also touren und park...

feder sollte die 450ger die ich hab passen, hab aber auch noch ne 500ter als ersatz...

wie sieht es mit bottom out und pro paddel aus???wieviel druck und wieviel umdrehungen sind so angesagt???

rebound???

danke für zahlreiche nützliche info's


----------



## sternschnupper (20. September 2011)

machstu probierstu!! 

propedal hatte ich immer ganz offen, spricht deutlich am besten an. 
bergauf voll zu gemacht, zum "pedaln" eben.

bottom out mittel, druck auch mittel.

viel spaß, ist ein sau geiles bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

